# What is it?



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2015)

The master approached the student and asked, 'What is the mind?'
The student said, 'That which is quieted.'
The master, then, asked, 'And what is it that quiets this?'


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 29, 2015)

... and just then he punched him in the nose.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 29, 2015)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The master approached the student and asked, 'What is the mind?'
> The student said, 'That which is quieted.'
> The master, then, asked, 'And what is it that quiets this?'



I would say focus, based on having such a high level of understanding that no thought is necessary.

Or just, you know, Peace.
You know, I'm starting to think a lot of things could fit the bill. 
Intimacy!


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 30, 2015)

What quiets the mind? The absence of "mind".


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2015)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The master approached the student and asked, 'What is the mind?'
> The student said, 'That which is quieted.'
> The master, then, asked, 'And what is it that quiets this?'


-_*burp!*_-


----------



## Jenna (Mar 30, 2015)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The master approached the student and asked, 'What is the mind?'
> The student said, 'That which is quieted.'
> The master, then, asked, 'And what is it that quiets this?'


the you which was prior to mind the you which is not mind and the you which will be after mind 

Missed you Jxx


----------



## Jenna (Mar 30, 2015)

*dup


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 30, 2015)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The master approached the student and asked, 'What is the mind?'
> The student said, 'That which is quieted.'
> The master, then, asked, 'And what is it that quiets this?'



I can recommend a fairly extensive grouping of medications that will quiet the mind very effectively...


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 30, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I can recommend a fairly extensive grouping of medications that will quiet the mind very effectively...


_British music taken with a grain of salt and a good sense of humor tends to have the same effect._


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2015)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The master approached the student and asked, 'What is the mind?'
> The student said, 'That which is quieted.'
> The master, then, asked, 'And what is it that quiets this?'



Well since Elder took my response....well not exactly...but I was thinking a gaseous escape though..... I will just go with...the Tao


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 30, 2015)

What ever you think it is....
It is not.
To ask how a tree grows, does not help it grow one bit.
The mind cannot comprehend "the blue cliff record". It can only hold it gently and wait.
When practicing your MA when your hand punches all by itself, this is quieting the mind but do not try and grasp it. There is nothing to gain.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 30, 2015)

This one!
It has an answer 
I've begun meditation and I've been instructed to allow the stream of thought to pass without becoming involved it.  The mind has an infinite capacity to create thoughts, I was told.
It soon occurred to me that, though the mind streams with thoughts, I was not to follow that stream and, therefor, there are at least two aspects to the mind that I've encountered thus far: that which is quieted and that which quiets.

Of course, all your answers are correct, too


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 30, 2015)

If you want to regulate the mind with the mind...would you not need two?
You cannot hold on to the ball in an attempt to maintain perfect controll  of your throw.
Just sit.
To follow the stream is grasping..to not follow the stream is duality. ..
Just sit....


----------



## thanson02 (Apr 22, 2015)

My short answer would be the spirit, but I have done a bunch of studies in Taoism, so when I hear mind, I think of the Monkey Mind, not rational mind in western culture.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 22, 2015)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The master approached the student and asked, 'What is the mind?'
> The student said, 'That which is quieted.'
> The master, then, asked, 'And what is it that quiets this?'



silence


----------

